# Valor del metal de monedas de 1 y 2 centimos de Euro



## trullo (15 Sep 2011)

Hola,

En primer lugar, aprovecho para saludar al foro, ya que soy un recién incorporado. Conocí el foro buscando info. de las monedas de plata de 12 y 20 Eu.

Pero también quiero preguntaros si alguien conoce la "composición y valor actual del metal" de las monedas de 1 y 2 cent de Euro. Quizá sea intersante guardarlas en una caja, y conseguimos:
- que nos deje den molestar en la cartera... 
-y tal vez algún dia se revaloricen por el metal con el que están compuestas.

Saludos a todos,


----------



## pasabaporaqui (15 Sep 2011)

De la wiki

Descripción del sistema monetario del euro Denominación Diámetro Grosor Masa Composición Borde Reverso 
1 céntimo / €0.01 16.25 mm 1.67 mm 2.30 g Acero recubierto de cobre Liso 
2 céntimos / €0.02 18.75 mm 1.67 mm 3.06 g Acero recubierto de cobre Liso con ranura 
5 céntimos / €0.05 21.25 mm 1.67 mm 3.92 g Acero recubierto de cobre Liso 
10 céntimos / €0.10 19.75 mm 1.93 mm 4.10 g Aleación de cobre (Oro nórdico) Festoneado (ondulado) 
20 céntimos / €0.20 22.25 mm 2.14 mm 5.74 g Aleación de cobre (Oro nórdico) Liso con 7 muescas (Flor española) 
50 céntimos / €0.50 24.25 mm 2.38 mm 7.80 g Aleación de cobre (Oro nórdico) Festoneado (ondulado) 
1 euro / €1.00 23.25 mm 2.33 mm 7.50 g Interior: Cuproníquel
Exterior: Níquel-Latón Estriado alterno: 3 grupos de estriado fino entre 3 segmentos lisos. 
2 euros / €2.00 25.75 mm 2.20 mm 8.50 g Interior: Níquel-Latón
Exterior: Cuproníquel Grabado y estriado fino con inscripción propia de cada país.


----------



## Moncho (15 Sep 2011)

poco que rascar, creo yo.


----------



## neofiz (15 Sep 2011)

La chatarra de acero la pagan a 0,30 el kilo-y 0.10 el kilo.

1 céntimo = 2,30 gramos = 0,0023 kilos = 0.0069 euros = 0.069 céntimos 

(0.0345 céntimos a 0,10 el kilo)


----------



## Comtat_Gran (15 Sep 2011)

Son pura chatarra, si las entierras un año quedan irreconocibles; el acero se oxida y rompe la minúscula capa de cobre.


----------



## neofiz (15 Sep 2011)

La de dos euros:

8,50 gramos: composición 25 partes de níquel por 75 de cobre (en el anillo exterior) y 22 partes de níquel por 40 de latón (en la zona central).

Latón: 75% cobre 25% zinc.

O sea parte externa:
* 25% niquel
* 75% cobre

Parte interna:
* 22 por cada 40 = 35.49% niquel
* 64.51% latón:
------> 48.39 % cobre
------> 16.12 % niquel


Aquí voy a suponer que el 55% es cobre porque no tengo datos de la relación entre la parte externa e interna. 

precio del cobre: por tonelada (5.205 euros)
por gramo: 0.005205 euros

moneda 2 euros: 8,50 gramos

En cobre: 8.50*55%*0.005205= 0.024 euros.

Ni aunque fuera 100% cobre.


----------



## platanoes (15 Sep 2011)

Las monedas de 1 y 2 céntimos están formadas por acero recubiertas de cobre, por tanto su valor metalífero es despreciable, sin embargo las monedas a considerar son las de 10, 20 y 50 céntimos, formadas por “oro nórdico” esta aleación está formada por un 89% de cobre, 5% de aluminio, 5% de zinc, y 1% de estaño.
Si consideramos los valores de estos metales (cobre: 6,71 €/kg; zinc 1,64 €/kg; Aluminio 1,84 €/kg; Estaño 22,31 €/kg)
Nos resulta: 
- Moneda de facial de 10 céntimos con un valor de metal de 2,6 céntimos.
- Moneda de facial de 20 céntimos, con un valor de metal de 3,7 céntimos 
- Moneda de facial de 50 céntimos, con un valor de metal de 5 céntimos.
Claramente, la moneda de 10 céntimos es la más ventajosa, por su proporción metal/facial: disponemos de un valor facial de 10 céntimos, pero en caso de que el euro se vaya “al garete” tendremos un suelo de 2,6 céntimos en valor metalífero.
Es decir es el mismo caso que las monedas de plata de 12 y 20 euros pero sin necesidad de ir al BDE y recorrer sucursales, te llegan solas con el cambio. Tienes siempre el facial asegurado (igual que en papelitos de colores) pero con protección contra madmax (… e incendios).
Además existen unas fundas de pvc, que regalan en los bancos para empaquetarlas fácilmente.

Nota: Yo por mi parte puedo asegurar que moneda de 10 céntimos que llega a mi bolsillo sale de la circulación…


----------



## trullo (15 Sep 2011)

neofiz dijo:


> ...En teoria si el chatarrero te las compra a 0,02 ganaria dinero fundiéndolas, triturándolas o procedimiento más barato de ocultar el origen...



Hola,

No entiendo lo de ocultar el origen... ¿Acaso es ilegal hacer con esas monedas lo que quieras? 

SL2


----------



## quepenadepais (15 Sep 2011)

trullo dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> No entiendo lo de ocultar el origen... ¿Acaso es ilegal hacer con esas monedas lo que quieras?
> 
> SL2



No se si es leyenda urbana, pero siempre he oido que destruir el dinero era ilegal.


----------



## neofiz (15 Sep 2011)

No sirve ninguna como chatarra


----------



## EnergiaLibre (14 May 2013)

vaya tela marinera


----------



## San Karlillo (14 May 2013)

Lo que mas gracia me hace de las monedas es que las de uno y dos euros estan bañadas en niquel , producto tajantemente prohibido por UE para la fabricacion de productos en contacto con la piel.

Sera que ellos solo usan billetes je,je.


----------

